# African Pygmy Dormice



## ForeverHams (Sep 9, 2008)

Hiya,

i don't think i have posted nay pics of these guys on here yet.
i have a male female pair, who i got from the wonderful LyddicleaveBurrow :2thumb:
Their Tank -









The Dormice -

































Alex


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

wow lovley ..... X x X


----------



## **starry11** (Apr 3, 2009)

:flrt:Adorable


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

aww nice mice mate


----------

